#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Instruções para resolução do problema causado pelo ataque a vulnerabilidade do protocolo WPAD

## Suporte Intelbras

Olá pessoal, abaixo as instruções para resolução do problema causado pelo ataque explorando vulnerabilidade do protocolo WPAD - WINDOWS. Segue o link do arquivo baixo:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...y_redirect.pdf

Segue abaixo contato de nosso suporte técnico:

http://www.intelbras.com.br/contato-suporte-tecnico

Qualquer dúvida, estamos a disposição.

----------


## AndrioPJ

"vulnerabilidade do protocolo WPAD"???
WTF?
Não meu caro, o protocolo WPAD não está vulnerável.
Esse foi um erro da D-Link, da Intelbras e de tantos outros fabricantes que possuem por default/padrão configurado em domain/dominio o domain.name

Simplesmente, alguém se aproveitou dessa falha DOS FABRICANTES, comprou o dominio e configurou o WPAD nele.
O protocolo e navegador apenas fez o que foi configurado para tal.

----------


## sgnetararuama

Saindo um pouco do assunto
Como uma pessoa, consegue registrar este domínio, pois as extensões seria . com, .ar, .br, etc...
agora .name, não vi nada.

----------


## avatar52

Já que o mestre está aqui, se o domínio wpad.domain.name é usado no protocolo WPAD, como foi possível registrar um domínio de uso para um protocolo? A falha foi de quem aí?

----------


## sgnetararuama

> Já que o mestre está aqui, se o domínio wpad.domain.name é usado no protocolo WPAD, como foi possível registrar um domínio de uso para um protocolo? A falha foi de quem aí?


Pelo que entendi o dominio.name, nao é usado pelo protocolo, o que aconteceu que todos os fabricantes coloco o dominio no dhcp para fornecer aos seus clientes o dominio.name, imaginando que este dominio, niguem teria como registrar.
Ai o cliente quando abre o navegador, ele procura o endereço wpad.domain.name, porque os roteadores forneceram domain.name como dominio.

----------


## avatar52

Ah sim, agora entendi! Valeu amigo!

----------


## TsouzaR

> Saindo um pouco do assunto
> Como uma pessoa, consegue registrar este domínio, pois as extensões seria . com, .ar, .br, etc...
> agora .name, não vi nada.


Hoje há muito mais TLDs que os tradicionais de até alguns anos atrás. *.name* é apenas um deles. Veja:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...-level_domains
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...-level_domains

----------


## ronei10

Qual solução pra isso?

----------


## avatar52

Criar uma zona local no teu DNS e adicionar um registro A apontando para o 127.0.0.1

Aqui fiz assim e tem resolvido.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Já que o mestre está aqui, se o domínio wpad.domain.name é usado no protocolo WPAD, como foi possível registrar um domínio de uso para um protocolo? A falha foi de quem aí?


O amigo sgnetararuama respondeu abaixo.
o domain.name não é usado no protocolo sem que seja configurado para ser usado.
Logo, a falha foi dos fabricantes que configuraram (de fabrica) para usar esse domain.name
E dos administradores que nunca alteraram (confesso, eu tenho culpa no cartorio tbm)




> Pelo que entendi o dominio.name, nao é usado pelo protocolo, o que aconteceu que todos os fabricantes coloco o dominio no dhcp para fornecer aos seus clientes o dominio.name, imaginando que este dominio, niguem teria como registrar.
> Ai o cliente quando abre o navegador, ele procura o endereço wpad.domain.name, porque os roteadores forneceram domain.name como dominio.

----------


## leobslima

a companhando . apesar de nao ter tido problema no intelbras .. 

so em uns dlink ----

----------


## vaizard

Tem como redirecionar no mikrotik pra quem não tem servidor DNS dento da rede?

----------


## leobslima

> Tem como redirecionar no mikrotik pra quem não tem servidor DNS dento da rede?


tem como fazer regras de firewall bloqueando a consulta externa ao domain.name... 
acima nos link tem uma esplanação sobre .. abre la .

----------


## vaizard

> tem como fazer regras de firewall bloqueando a consulta externa ao domain.name... 
> acima nos link tem uma esplanação sobre .. abre la .


Eu fiz o redirecionamento no meu DNS e normalizou para não ter que ir em todos os clientes. Porém, gostaria de saber como fazer no mikrotik e se possível já que não usam DNS do mikrotik, porém seria para ajudar alguns amigos que não tem server DNS próprio.

----------


## avatar52

Dois comandos já resolve:



```
/ip dns static
add address=127.0.0.1 name=wpad.domain.name
```

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Dois comandos já resolve:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip dns static
> add address=127.0.0.1 name=wpad.domain.name
> ```


Isso se os clientes estiverem usando sua RB como DNS, caso contrario, não resolve não.

----------

